# Office 365 >  >  Change the color of the map by macro

## npmkumar

Dear All,

I have inserted a map into the worksheets, I am trying to chage the color of the map by changing the cell value. How do I make it by using excel macro. There is a option in the picture format->recolor->preset . But I am not able to record the macro. Kindly help me.

Regards
N.P.M.Kumar

----------

